
Facebook encryption threatens public safety - praveenscience
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-49919464
======
phendrenad2
If anyone pays for the BBC, please stop.

~~~
detaro
Why? Because they report on government demands? Because they don't include
enough opposing quotes to your liking? Or just in general?

~~~
rvz
Unfortunately, the BBC has a questionable relationship with its current
audience in its failed modernisation attempt to drive more clickbait-like
articles.

Whilst being funded by the tax-payer and privileged enough to have a royal
charter to be the UK state broadcaster which has a duty to be fair, impartial
and balanced in its reporting, it has become one-sided in several debates
siding with hard leftists, aggressively edits / cuts out recorded content (Not
providing unedited recordings in full) and has a infatuation of posting
irrelevant articles involving cringeworthy memes and young teenage
millionaires giving financial business advice.

If this is the nonsense that you'd love to pay your taxes to, then cancelling
that BBC TV license sounds like one of the best financial tips in order to
save money each month.

~~~
DanBC
> it has become one-sided in several debates siding with hard leftists,

There's plenty of people who think the current BBC, especially in flagship
news ( _Today_ on BBC Radio 4) and current events ( _Question Time_ on BBC 1)
takes a right wing position. See for example:
[https://twitter.com/search?q=bbc%20right%20wing&src=typed_qu...](https://twitter.com/search?q=bbc%20right%20wing&src=typed_query)

I'd be interested to see if there's any research on actual bias.

